# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thai Rezepte / Küche >  Suche/ Wie heist das/ Was ist das?

## Enrico

Hier möchte ich Bilder hoch laden, oder andere, wenn wir fragen zu der ein oder anderen Mahlzeit haben.

Wie heist dieser Fisch?

----------


## schiene

Plaatwo oder grob übersetzt Fisch zwei

----------


## Enrico

Doch eigentlich eine blöde Bezeichnung oder, aller Fischarten nur einfach durch zu nummerieren? Sawee hat auch keine Erklärung warum, iss eben so...

----------


## pit

> Plaatwo oder grob übersetzt Fisch zwei


Also nicht ganz, wobei Durchnummerieren natürlich schon praktisch wäre. Bei der Thai Schreibweise (ปลาทู) heißt es "pla too" oder "pla tu". Einfach grob übersetzt : Fisch Makrele! 

Aber man müsste einfach mal einen Angler im Forum fragen.

 ::

----------


## Enrico

Wäre aber ne kurze Makrele. Mir ging es ja darum, wie der Fisch in Thailand heist, und Sawee meint auch das wäre Fisch Zwei. Fands halt etwas einfallsreich, deswegen hab ich die Frage mal hier gestellt.

----------


## wein4tler

Meine Frau meint auch so wie Pit und übersetzt es auch mit Makrele.

----------


## Enrico

Hm, in der Tat. Auch google übersetzt es in Makrele  ::

----------


## chauat

Laut meinem LingoPad Hering oder Makrele. 
Aber ob das bindend ist??  ::

----------


## Enrico

Ich habe zur Zeit nun auch keine genauere Erklärung. Fakt ist das es übersetzt Makrele heist, auch wenn es für mich nicht nach einer aussieht (höchstens von der Kopfform). Aber warum ist es für die Eine Makrele und für die Andere Fisch zwei? Weil für manche eben Fisch einfach nur Fisch ist?

----------


## pit

> Aber warum ist es für die Eine Makrele und für die Andere Fisch zwei? Weil für manche eben Fisch einfach nur Fisch ist?


In dem Wort ist doch überhaupt keine "2" drin. Geschrieben in unseren Buchstaben sollte es "pla tu" lauten. Die Schreibweise für 2 in englisch ist "two" und warum sollten die Thais ein englisches Wort für die Bezeichnung eines Fisches in Thailändischer Sprache verwenden? Zugegeben, es klingt aber verdammt ähnlich!

Hab mich im Internet mal schlau gemacht. Zur Familie der Makrelen gehören etwa 20 Fischarten!

 ::

----------


## Enrico

Tja, ich habe aber auch Sawee gefragt, warum es nicht plaa song heist, das wusste sie auch nicht. Aber auf die zwei hat sie auch gepocht. Naja, ich bohre heute Abend mal weiter.

----------


## Enrico

Aha, hier die Erklärung für die merkwürdige Körperhaltung:

ปลาทู


https://www.google.de/search?q=%E0%B...w=1422&bih=707

----------


## Enrico

So, nun wissen wir wie der Fisch in Thailand heist, hier noch die genaue Bezeichnung:

Kurzmakrele (Rastrelliger brachysoma)



Wieder was gelernt  :cool:

----------


## maeeutik

Jetzt werde ich auch noch meinen Senft dazu geben.

Laut meiner Frau nennt sich das was da auf dem Teller angerichtet wurde "nam prik pla tu" und hat nichts mit abgezaehlten Fischen, etc. zu tun sondern bezieht sich einzig und alleine auf die Art des Fisches "pla tu" (in diesem Fall eine Makrelenart) sowie auf die dazu gereichte Sauce "nam prik".

Geschrieben in Thai, sieht das dann so aus:  น้ำพริกปลาทู 

Uebrigens - will man meiner Frau glauben, dann gibt es die besten "pla tu" aus dem (River) Mae Klong bei Samut Songkham, ca. 80 km westlich von BKK. Die dort aus dem Brackwasser gefischten "pla tu" sollen in ganz Thailand wegen ihres ausgezeichneten Geschmacks beruehmt und begehrt sein

Ich selbst beantworte in diesem Zusammenhang keine Rueckfragen. 
Widersprueche oder Korrekturen gebe ich direkt an meine Frau weiter.

maeeutik

----------


## schiene

Ok,dann war es ein Irrtum von mir anzunehmen das es bei der Bezeichnung tu um die engl.2 handelte.
Ausgang meiner Überlegung war das man auf den Märkten *meist* immer 2 Fische zusammen abgepackt sieht.
Da Thais gerne und oft auch Wortspielerrein und Spitznamen verwenden wäre es ja so eine verständliche Erklärung gewesen.

----------


## schiene

Was könnte das sein (linke obere Ecke)??Somlak kennt es vom sehen aber nicht mit Namen.
Gesehen und fotografiert habe ich es auf einem thail.- kambodschanischen Grenzmarkt bei uns 
in der Nähe.

----------


## Enrico

Noch abschließend zum Fisch: es wird wohl gerne two dazu gesagt, da es die immer zu zweit gibt. Hat aber nix mit dem Pla Tu zu tun. Das war ein Missverständnis.

----------


## Willi Wacker

> Noch abschließend zum Fisch: es wird wohl gerne two dazu gesagt, da es die immer zu zweit gibt. Hat aber nix mit dem Pla Tu zu tun. Das war ein Missverständnis.


...näher liegend ist wohl : 
Pla Tu - der Fisch im Schrank  :: 
seit Gedenken immer im Bambuskörbchen und nun da es auch andere Behältnisse gibt
hat er seinen ursprünglchen Namen behalten.
Ausserdem gibt es , wenn man auf Märkten Ausschau hält 
auch mehere, nicht nur zwei im Körbchen.

----------


## Enrico

> Was könnte das sein (linke obere Ecke)??Somlak kennt es vom sehen aber nicht mit Namen.
> Gesehen und fotografiert habe ich es auf einem thail.- kambodschanischen Grenzmarkt bei uns 
> in der Nähe.


Sawee gefragt: Unbekannt :Verwirrt:

----------


## Enrico

Also laut ner Bekannten nennt sich das Zeug in Thai: Sa-ba...

----------


## wein4tler

Scheint zu den Riesenbohnen zu gehören. Lateinischer Name: Entada phaseolides. Geschmack wie Macadamia-Nüsse. Soll angeblich lucide Träume bewirken.

----------


## Enrico

Hier hat mir eine Bekannte noch ein paar Bilder geschickt. Es soll nicht zum Essen sein. Aber besonders bekannt ist es wie es schaut nicht in Thailand...

----------


## Enrico

Hm, der nächste schreibt:

_getrocknete Version der Stink-Bohne - satoh สะตอ - (Parkia speciosa) koennte vom Aussehen her in die Familie der "Fabaceae" gehoeren..._

----------


## schiene

> Scheint zu den Riesenbohnen zu gehören. Lateinischer Name: Entada phaseolides. Geschmack wie Macadamia-Nüsse. Soll angeblich lucide Träume bewirken.


Denke auch das es sich bei dem Bild um Entada phaseoloides handelt.
"Luzides Träumen" musste ich ergoogeln,diesen Begriff kannte ich noch nicht ::

----------


## Enrico

Was könnte das leckeres sein?

----------


## Erich

ปลาหลดอบกับข้าวเหนียวร้อนๆอยู่ในจานสีขาว  :cool:

----------


## Enrico

Ok, Moräne kommt hin, aber so kleine? Werden die extra gezüchtet? Hab ich wirklich noch nicht gesehen....

----------


## Manasawee

ใช่แล้วปลาหลด(plalod)กับข้าวเหนียว

----------


## TeigerWutz

.
Wer kennt's ?? 



Foto nicht von mir! 

LG TW

----------


## Willi Wacker

... Keine Ahnung, meine Angetraute  auch nicht... Herr Dr. Allwissend  ::

----------


## Enrico

Sawee meint das man nicht sehen kann was das ist.

----------


## Erich

Mango (aber bisschen matschig)?

----------


## TeigerWutz

Na geht's!,..... Wenn das sogar ich erkannt/erahnt habe!

Santol (Krathon)  กระท้อน  > 

กระท้อนทรงเครื่อง /Krathon song krueang




LG TW

PS: Bin weiter auf der Suche nach leckeren Photos!   ::

----------


## wein4tler

TW, leidest Du unter Juckreiz?  :: 
Die Frucht ist mir als Som Tam-Ersatz noch nicht untergekommen. Möglicherweise wird die Pflanze (Baum) in anderen Provinzen angebaut.

----------


## TeigerWutz

> Die Frucht ist mir als Som Tam-Ersatz noch nicht untergekommen..


5 Rezepte (fuer die Gattin): https://cooking.kapook.com/view172987.html

LG TW

----------


## TeigerWutz

@wein4tler
Apropos "nicht untergekommen"!

Na dann halt was Leichteres........Wie nennt man das?  




TW

----------


## wein4tler

Ein Sardellenringerl mit Kapern auf eine Zitrone. Gibt´s dafür auch einen speziellen Ausdruck bei den Feinschmeckern?
Danke für die Rezepte für die Frau. Ich hoffe ich bekomme einmal eines davon.

----------


## TeigerWutz

> Ein Sardellenringerl mit Kapern auf eine Zitrone. Gibt´s dafür auch einen speziellen Ausdruck bei den Feinschmeckern?



Dies wird in der Gastronomie auch als „Wiener Garnitur“ bezeichnet. 

Nur so, TW

----------


## frank_rt

*Hallo miteinander.
Ich suche diesen Kaffee, nur diesen Kaffee. Wenn mir jemand sagen kann wo ich ihn im Raum BKK finden kann
würde ich mich freuen. Es ist ein vietnamesischer Kaffee den ich gerne Trinke.*

----------


## Willi Wacker

...wenn du wieder aus dem Kaffeesatz lesen willst
das geht auch mit anderen Kaffeesorten  ::

----------


## Erwin

chồn heißt auf Vietnamesisch Marder. Und auf der Packung ist auch ein Marder abgebildet. Ist das der Kaffee, der aus dem Dung von Mardern hergestellt wird, dem man zuvor Kaffeebohnen zu fressen gegeben hat?

Leider kenne ich kein Geschäft, in dem man den Kaffee dieser Mwerke kaufen kann, aber wenn man "chon ban me" (ohne Akzente) bei Google eingibt und auf "Bilder" drückt, findet man diese Verpackung mehrfach. 1-2 davon führen zu einer Internetadresse, wo man den Kaffe bestellen kann. 

Erwin

----------


## frank_rt

*Hallo Erwin.
Es gibt in Vietnam mehrere Verfahren zur Herstellung des Weasel Cà phê. Für Europäer einfach Kaffee. Ausgesprochen wird es genau wie wir den Kaffee aussprechen. 
Früher hat man sich auf die Suche gemacht die vom kot verklebten Bohnen in den Kaffeeplantagen zu finden und aufzulesen. Dann kamen die Weasel Zwinger, und man fütterte sie mit den Kaffeebohnen, und hatte dann nicht die Arbeit wie in der freien Natur.. Nachdem man festgestellt das ein Enzym im Magen der Weasel dafür verantwortlich ist, werden diese Bohnen in ein Enzymbad gelegt, oder damit besprüht. Der Erfolg ist der gleiche.
Soviel zur Herstellung von Weasel Kaffee.
Diesen Weasel Kaffee wird auch von anderen Tieren angeboten. Auch von Elefantenkot.
Ja diese Bilder habe ich auch schon gefunden. Leider habe ich aber nie eine Antwort bekommen. Na vielleicht habe ich irgendwann Glück.
Wenn du die Tüte aufmachst kommt dir Schwarze Schokolade entgegen, aber mit so einer Intensität das es dich vom Stuhl zieht. Der Geschmack dieses Kaffee ist voller verschiedener Aromen, die man gar nicht alle benennen kann. Und beim Trinker fühlt er sich vollmundig an. Für 12-13€ oder 500 Thb eine Wucht.
Gruß Frank
*

----------


## Erwin

Ich hatte nicht gewusst, dass man diese Art Kaffee mit Hilfe von Enzymen herstellen kann. Unter diesen Umständen werde ich mich bemühen, so ein Päckchen Kaffee auch zu kaufen (vielleicht, wenn ich das nächste Mal in Vietnam bin), und zu probieren...
Erwin

----------


## frank_rt

*@Erwin.
Trinke ihn das erste mal Schwarz also Amerikano. Danach auf Vietnamesische Art.
Du wirst keinen anderen mehr mögen.*

----------


## wein4tler

Ich trinke zwar keinen Kaffee. Aber trotzdem interessiert mich die vietnamesische Art. Braucht man dazu ein besonderes Zubehör?

Meine Großmutter hat den *Karlsbader-Kaffee* gebraut mit einer Karlsbader-Kaffeekanne, die eine besondere Bauweise hatte. Die Karlsbader Kanne besteht von unten nach oben aufgezählt aus 4 Teilen: Die Ausgießkanne, der Keramikfilter, der Wasserverteiler und der Deckel.
Großmutter nahm den Deckel der weißen Kanne ab und goss heißes Wasser ein. Damit befreite sie die Karlsbader Kanne von eventuellen Resten und erwärmte die Kanne auf "Betriebstemperatur". Der Kaffee muss so grob gemahlen sein, dass er nicht durch den Keramikfilter durchfällt.
Dazu hatte sie eine Kaffeereibe aus Holz. Sie nahm dann den Wasserverteiler herunter, füllte den groben Kaffee (eine Arabica-Röstung) ein und gab etwas zerstossenen Feigenkaffee dazu, setzte den Wasserverteiler dann wieder darauf.
Sie gab mit einem Schöpflöffel langsam heißes Wasser dazu. Ein Schöpfer entspricht üblicherweise einer Tasse.
Der Kaffee quillt dadurch langsam auf und ein Kaffee/Wasser-Gemisch schwimmt dann im Filter. Sobald wieder Platz war, wurde wieder Wasser nachgefüllt, bis sie die gewünschte Tassen-Menge erreicht hatte.
Für die Karlsbader Kanne muss man sich Zeit nehmen, sagte sie mir. Es kann durchaus 6-7 Minuten dauern, bis der Kaffee fertig ist. Aufgrund der groben Mahlung wird er aber trotzdem nicht bitter. 
Ich wurde trotzdem nie ein Kaffeetrinker. Im Kindergarten wurde es mir durch den dortigen Malzkaffee abgewöhnt.

----------


## schorschilia

Wieso nicht bestellen?

http://www.xn--12c2bpwmd8a0ff0a3jk.n...on-ban-me-500g

----------


## frank_rt

*
In der Mitte der Homepage ganz oben steht eine Zahl, morgen wird es die zahl 65 sein. Diese Zahl sagt aus wie lange diese Homepage vom Anbieter nicht aufgerufen wurde. also ich würde da nichts bestellen
*

----------


## Erwin

Jetzt hab ich auch mal 'ne Frage: als ich das letzte Mal in Thailand war, hat mir mein Sohn zum Frühstück außen und innen schwarze Brötchen vorgesetzt. Obendrauf gab es ein paar Körner von Sesam und Kürbis.
Weiß jemand, wie die schwarze Farbe zustande kommt?
Geschmeckt haben die Brötchen eigentlich nach nichts.
Erwin

----------


## Willi Wacker

...vieleicht so

...ach nee, das war ja aus Japan ...sorry

aber black food ist in in Asien
habe im letzten Jahr  schwarze spaghetti in Bangkok gegessen
geschmeckt haben sie ...auch nach nix

----------


## frank_rt

*
@schorschili diese Seite hatte ich auch schon kontaktiert. aber wie gesagt nie eine Antwort bekommen.





@Wein4tler
Irgendwie sind die Gerätschaften gleich , aber doch nicht so richtig. Das muss jeder für sich selbst beantworten.  
Also nehmen wir mal den Vietnam Kaffee mit seiner Zubereitung.
Im oberen Behältnis kommt der Kaffee. Dabei ist  es egal wie viel Kaffee du da rein schüttest. 2  3 oder 4 Teelöffel ist egal, es ist ja dein Geschmack.
Auch die Größe des Wasser Behältnis ist unterschiedlich. Einfach ausprobieren was einen passt.
Danach das Sieb mit dem Bügel auf den Kaffee setzen. Da gibt es Unterschiedliche Siebe. Mit und ohne festklemmen der Siebe.
Dann gießt man das Wasser nach Geschmack in diese Behältnisse.
Wenn das Wasser bzw der Kaffee in der Tasse ist, kann man die Utensilien ins Waschbecken befördern und den Kaffee Trinken.
Der unterschied zwischen Amerikano und der Vietnamesischen art ist wie auf dem Bild zu sehen ist die süße Kondensmilch die Links im Bild steht. 
Wie viel Kondensmilch man nimmt muss jeder für sich entscheiden.  
Im Prinzip ganz einfach, dann macht mal.
@erwin. Die Schwarzen Sachen sind Modeerscheinungen aus Japan. Dort bekommst du alles was mit Brötchen oder Nudeln zu tun hat in schwarz. 
Die schwarzen Brötchen und Nudeln werden fast nach dem identischen Rezept der perfekten Brötchen gemacht. Es wird lediglich Tintenfischtinte (Sepia) benötigt und etwas mehr Mehl als beim Standardrezept. Sepia ist ein natürlicher Farbstoff, der äußerst ergiebig und in der benötigten Menge im Endprodukt geschmacksneutral ist. Daher keine Sorge: Die fertigen Brötchen schmecken nicht nach Fisch. 
Häufig wird die Tinte verwendet, um Pasta schwarz zu färben. Ich habe in diesem Fall einfach den Teig mit der Tintenfischtinte gefärbt.
Muss ich haben oder auch nicht.
Lasst euch den Kaffee schmecken.
Wein4tler wenn du diesen Kaffee trinkst wirst du zum Kaffee Trinker.
frank
*

----------


## wein4tler

Der Aufbau scheint tatsächlich ähnlich zu sein. Hängt jetzt vom Sieb ab, wie der Mahlgrad des Kaffees sein muss. Die süße Kondensmilch macht ihn also zum vietnamesischen Kaffee.
Die Industrie probiert immer verschiedenes aus. Auch blaue Nudeln wurden auf den Markt gebracht und wieder zurück gezogen, weil sie keiner kaufte. 11% der Weltbevölkerung hungert und der Rest weiß anscheinend nicht was er essen soll, dass es seinen Gaumen kitzelt.

----------


## schorschilia

> 11% der Weltbevölkerung hungert und der Rest weiß anscheinend nicht was er essen soll, dass es seinen Gaumen kitzelt.


..und dann sind noch Jene die die Lebensmittel wegwerfen........

Bedenkliche/Nachdenkliche Zahlen & Erläuterungen.

https://www.swissfamily.ch/news-arti...ggeworfen.html

----------


## TeigerWutz

> ....Sepia ist ein natürlicher Farbstoff, der äußerst ergiebig und in der benötigten Menge im Endprodukt geschmacksneutral ist. 
> Daher keine Sorge: Die fertigen Brötchen schmecken nicht nach Fisch.


Na da habe ich andere Erfahrung gemacht.
In der römischen und sizilianischen Küche wird viel mit "Nero di Seppia" gekocht und daher kenn ich das recht gut.




> Il gusto è spiccatamente "marittimo" (per intensità può essere paragonato alla bottarga o al caviale)


Mit einem Wort....ES FISCHELT !   ::  :: 

Aber ja, wenn man damit Nudeln färbt u. diese kocht, so laugt sich das Ganze dann so aus, daß es (fast) nicht mehr fischig schmeckt. 

LG TW

----------


## frank_rt

* 
Ich schreibe es mal hier rein, in der Hoffnung es passt
Für die Trinkanfänger des Vietnam Zwiesel Kaffee`s.
Ich trinke nur diesen Vietnam Kaffee (siehe Bild). Und nur darüber kann ich eine Aussage treffen.

Als erstes den Filter auf die Tasse setzen, danach kommt der Cup auf diesen Fiter.

So und nun beginnt der Interessante Teil.
Wenn du die Packung öffnest, kommt dir ein Duft von Kakao und verschiedenen Schokoladensorten entgegen. Dieser Duft ist immer unterschiedlich. Woran das liegt konnte ich noch niemanden fragen.  
Bei einer neuen Packung fange ich immer folgendermaßen an.
Als ersten nehme ich immer 2 volle Teelöffel Kaffee, und gebe diese in den Cup, danach kommt die Presse auf den Kaffee. Eine Presse ist das nicht wircklich, sie sorgt nur dafür das der Kaffee nicht Wild durch die Tasse schwimmt. Danach gebe ich nur Wasser in den Cup, warum weshalb und weswegen kann ich nicht sagen, so wurde es mir empfohlen. Ich habe es so und anders (Wasser gleich ganz dazu gegossen) Probiert, aber einen Unterschied habe ich nicht westgestellt.
Nun kommt der Deckel darauf, man verliert dadurch nicht so viel Wärme bis das Wasser durchgelaufen ist. Eine Glastasse wäre von Vorteil, ist aber kein Muß.

Ist der Kaffee durchgelaufen nehme ich den Deckel ab, drehe ihn um 180 herum und lege ihn auf den Tisch. Darauf kann ich nun den kompletten Filter stellen.
Ich Teste das bis ich 5 Teelöffel erreicht habe. Danach habe ich meinen Geschmack gefunden. Interessant ist das der Kaffee nicht Bitter wird, oder einen Herzkasper auslöst. Ich Trinke ihn immer ohne Zucker.
Wenn meine libidinöse Ersatzbefriedigung ihren Tribut will, dann nur mit gesüßte Kondensmilch. Entweder verrührt mit Kaffee oder zum Schluss ausgelöffelt.
Die gezuckerte Kondensmilch kommt IMMER zuerst hinein. Dieser verschmischt sich nur wenn du einen Löffel dazu nimmst
Wohl bekommt es 
Frank

*

----------


## Enrico

Ich sehe die Dinger jedesmal wenn wir in unserm asiamarkt sind und schaue sie mir immer an wenn Sawee einkauft. Glaube nächstes mal nehme ich so ein Ding mit. Bin immer für sowas zu haben [emoji3]

----------


## frank_rt

*gibt es dort auch Kaffee aus vietnam, enriko*

----------


## Enrico

Ja, ob nun deinen muss ich sehen. Aber denke schon das die ähnlichen haben. Sind ja Vietnamesen.

----------


## TeigerWutz

> Hab mich im Internet mal schlau gemacht. Zur Familie der Makrelen gehören etwa 20 Fischarten!


Habe da einmal für nen Freund was rausgesucht und heute auch wieder in nem anderen Forum gebraucht.
Dachte mir, es würde auch ganz gut hierher passen.  :: 


Makrelen und Thunfische (Scombridae) in Thailand

• ปลาอินทรี / Pla Insii / Scomberomorus commerson (Lacepede)

• ปลาอินทรีจุด / Pla Insii Tschut / Scomberomorus guttatus 

• ปลาเฉลียบ / Pla tscha liap / Scomberoides lysan 

• ปลาโอขาว / Pla o kao / Auxis thazard

• ปลาโอดำ / Pla o dam / Thunnus tonggol

• ปลาทู / Pla tu / Rastrelliger brachysoma

• ปลาทูโม่ง / Pla tu mong / Rastrelliger kanagurta

• ปลาโอแถบ / Pla o taep / Euthynnus pelamis

• ปลาโอครีบเหลือง / Pla o krip lüang / Thunnus albacores

• ปลาโอลาย / Pla o lai / Euthynnus affinis (Cantor)

Seit Jahrzehnten recht beliebt, ist  auch der  ปลาซาบะ / Pla Saba.  
Die werden schon gefroren von Norwegen u. Kanada (!) nach Th geshippert und gleich zu den Provinzfilialen der großen Supermärkte weiterverfrachtet. 
Diese gefrorenen Fische findet man so auch überall im Land, während die "Frischen" mehr od. weniger nur auf Küstennahen Märkten zu finden sind.
Das Problem dabei ist, daß fettreiche Fische, wie eben diese Scombridae, recht  rasch verderben. (Darum auch gleich die Verarbeitung auf den Fabriks-Fang-Schiffen) 

LG TW

----------

